# Kraken // 90p // High Tech (May update with new photos December 2017.)



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Tank up to date photo:










Tank videos:
Hardscape (Nov. 19/15) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwklig2_kQE
Day 1 (after planting) (Dec. 18/15) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWeDqFuKJ7k&feature=youtu.be




> ORIGINAL POST
> 
> So I've decided to scrap my 3 nano tanks. In exchange, I drove down to Guelph/Toronto and picked up an ADA 90-P. Here's the equipment/materials I have so far:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Tank with substrate and some equipment in it for now:










So I probably have a month before I can set the tank up, since I'm waiting for the stand to be made. So I'm starting to experiment with my hardscape now. I'll set up a scape until I like it, then leave for a day or two. Make adjustments/restart, rinse and repeat until I find the one.

Here's a preliminary scape to show what I have for hardscape. About $400 of manten stone, a large spiderwood piece and some volcanic stone to fill the gaps and bank up substrate in back.


















































































I'm already sure I won't be sticking with this one. I feel like I need the substrate for support to really get a feel. No matter what, though, I'm planning on a high substrate level behind the stones, and the front will be sand with pockets of carpet plants in soil. Example:










Please feel free to make suggestions or requests for adjustments/changes. I really want to nail it.

Bump: Prospective plant list will have:

- microsorum pteropus (trident or narrow)
- bolbitis heudelotii
- riccardia (REALLY want it, not sure if I can find any)
- helianthus callitrichoides
- hydrocotyle tripartita
- hygrophila pinnatifid

Still deciding what background stem plant to use, if any. Maybe something with hints of red? Also, if I can't find riccardia, I'll need a substitute moss. Should I stick with java, or try something else?


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Already re-worked it. Got bored. I like this one more. The wood extends nicely out of the tank, although I think I'll get a slightly better angle with better some tweaking. The stones are EXTREMELY heavy and hard to maneuvre without substrate to hold them in place. Perhaps I will move the small stripped manten stone to the right side side to make another embankment. Same plant ideas as before.










KEEP IN MIND that the light in the shot is coming from behind me, not above. So the look is probably lacking a bit of drama in that way.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

For this one, I'm thinking maybe switching the two largest stones so that the tall one fits right under that arching limb


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

So here's an idea of the overhead view of the last layout, plus plant placement ideas.

Hydro as background, lots of java ferns and hydrocotyle.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

> For this one, I'm thinking maybe switching the two largest stones so that the tall one fits right under that arching limb


I'll try that in my next rework.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Aaaaaand getting warmer. I broke off the only piece I could, and it allowed me to place the main piece differently, and have the extra piece for an accent. I tried holding a light over the scape while taking the photo: not easy. Can't wait to have the tank set up. SO LONG FROM NOW. D:


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

I kinda liked the original "Alien face-hugger" driftwood positioning. It was easy for me to visualize how well it'd look with different buce & anubias on the upright bits, plus...I mean...come on, ALIEN FACE-HUGGER!


----------



## skoram (Aug 9, 2012)

i really like your final hardscape. The alien-face-hugger (to quote Black Hills Hillbilly) looks a little odd to me but with plants grown in I bet it will be quite interesting.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

So far so good. Fantastic looking rock. Subscribed.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I would go with as big a filter as you can afford. I would want larger than a 2071 if it was going to be my only filter and source of circulation and go with a 2075. Of course you can always go with the 2071 and add a Koralia or similar at some point later if it's needed after the tank grows in. Personally, I would prefer a larger filter with more flow than having to add another piece of equipment in the tank. Of course with all the ADA equipment a Superjet would certainly be nice .


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

I like the second one.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Jeff5614 said:


> I would go with as big a filter as you can afford. I would want larger than a 2071 if it was going to be my only filter and source of circulation and go with a 2075. Of course you can always go with the 2071 and add a Koralia or similar at some point later if it's needed after the tank grows in. Personally, I would prefer a larger filter with more flow than having to add another piece of equipment in the tank. Of course with all the ADA equipment a Superjet would certainly be nice .


Yeah, the superjet is not going to happen. I'm already over $3000 on this setup without plants, and I already had the CO2. :surprise:

Thanks for the input. I looked at the 2075, but I thought it might be too much flow. But it should be okay then?

Bump: Also, auto-correct hates the names of most plants. Re-reading posts, and they're misspelled everywhere. XD


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

It's pretty funny how much money People spend for a great looking tank.I stopped counting when I was over 2000$ and that was only for a 60p.anyway congrats to your new tank.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Mitashade said:


> Yeah, the superjet is not going to happen. I'm already over $3000 on this setup without plants, and I already had the CO2. :surprise:
> 
> Thanks for the input. I looked at the 2075, but I thought it might be too much flow. But it should be okay then?
> 
> Bump: Also, auto-correct hates the names of most plants. Re-reading posts, and they're misspelled everywhere. XD


I think it will be fine especially as you begin to lose flow when the pad starts to clog and the hoses get dirty. I have a 2076 and 2075 on my 120H and it's by no means close to having too much flow.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Jeff5614 said:


> I think it will be fine especially as you begin to lose flow when the pad starts to clog and the hoses get dirty. I have a 2076 and 2075 on my 120H and it's by no means close to having too much flow.


Good to know, thanks!

Bump: Hey, does anyone have experience with the Solar 1 on a 90-P? I've found a few sources that say it's sufficient, but I really want to be sure.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Another question, would it be worth trying a Jecod Auto-Dosing pump like this? EBAY.com: /itm/JEBAO-JECOD-DP-2-AQUARIUM-AUTO-DOSING-PUMP-2-CHANNEL-DOSING-/131435708158


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Newest rework. I think I'm going to take a saw to the 'face-hugger' end of the wood to separate some of the branches. Currently it's a bit difficult to place since I want that end facing down. This is the style I'm aiming for.














































Note that the volcanic stone that isn't buried in substrate will probably be partially covered in moss. It doesn't quite match the manten, but I like the rubble feel it adds to the layout.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

So I've ordered all the parts now. The light (Solar 1 NAG Green) will be arriving in a couple weeks, hopefully. The stand still has to be made, which means all my equipment is in the tank or on the floor of my living room.

I'm putting together a tentative plant list, but I'm looking for opinions to round it off and decide on quantities. I need to get the list sent off to ThePlantGuy so he can try to get in some of the rarer stuff before winter sets in. 

I've never set up a tank this size, but I'd like to plant densely. Here's the beginnings of the list:

90-P Plant List

On the wood:
- 5x Microsorum pteropus ‘narrow’
- 3x Bolbitis heudelotii

Background:
- 2x Hygrophila pinnatifida
- 2x Hygrophila augustifolia
- 3x Echidnodorua tenellus ‘green’
- 3x Cyperus helferi

Moss for wood/rocks: 
- 2x Fissidens fontanus
- 3x Riccarda chamedryfolia

Foreground:
- 2x Hemianthus callitrichoides
- 2x Hydrocotyle tripartita
- 2x Staurogyne repens

I think most of the stuff in there is low/medium maintenance. Let me know if I'm wrong.


----------



## tomb1981 (Sep 18, 2015)

Just some thoughts.... If you would put some stones that connect the rocks to the back wall, you could realise two height levels. The upper level left and right and a lower level in the front that reaches out to the back in the middle.

Personally, I also had some success to put HC and Ricia in a crack of a rock. In the end it became a kind of hanging plant (for example on the right). But that depends if you want to have a clean look on your stones ;-).


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

tomb1981 said:


> Just some thoughts.... If you would put some stones that connect the rocks to the back wall, you could realise two height levels. The upper level left and right and a lower level in the front that reaches out to the back in the middle.


I'm having trouble visualizing that. You mean a higher slope on the left, with a wall/path to the back cutting down the 2/3 vertical. Then a lower hill to the right/back, then the ground level? That's kinda what I was going for, actually. But that DID give me another idea or two. I'm not experimenting right now because I'm selling/replacing a bunch of furniture and I have no room.



tomb1981 said:


> Personally, I also had some success to put HC and Ricia in a crack of a rock. In the end it became a kind of hanging plant (for example on the right). But that depends if you want to have a clean look on your stones ;-).


HC in a hanging garden look, absolutely. I'll be filling it in with riccardia too, if I can get some. I want my focal point to be the wood, with the stones as support. I'll be taking a saw to the wood to make more pieces, and possibly purchasing another piece.

Bump: A few more experimentations with the hardscape. I'm now set on cutting up the wood for the branches on it's back side, and probably purchasing an additional piece. I have an extremely limited selection (we're talking 3 pieces in my town, another 10 or so online).

Photos are rough, bad lighting.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Bainreese (Oct 2, 2015)

I really like the most recent rework. It looks far more like it would naturally occur in nature where the 'tree' has found its foothold between two boulders on a cliff.

Well done.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Bainreese said:


> I really like the most recent rework. It looks far more like it would naturally occur in nature where the 'tree' has found its foothold between two boulders on a cliff.


Thanks! That's exactly what I was aiming for. A rocky riverline in a lush area, sorta thing. I think getting another few pieces to fill out that look will be beneficial.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Tank stand is built, being stained tomorrow. Not bad for the first ever attempt at this kind of furniture. Many thanks to my father-in-law and his dad.

Stain is grey (you can see it inside the stand on the left). I almost went with a walnut stain (right).


----------



## tomb1981 (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice! Looking forward seeing it with tank and scape.


----------



## pauly (Oct 20, 2015)

great layouts cant wait to see it up and running.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Stand is ready to be picked up! Just waiting on light now for gear. Will probably set up hardscape and flood the tank to cycle while I'm waiting. Maybe.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Time for some water soon!!!!


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Got the stand! I'm so annoyed. I'm not sure WHY the garden mat for 90-P isn't exactly 90cm wide like it says right on the packaging. I gave the mat to my father-in-law to use as a proxy for the tank measurements, since he didn't like working in cm. Well now the stand is too wide. Oh well, I should have measured. Then when we were carrying it up the stairs I got nailed in the head and my glasses are broken, again. I JUST replaced them. 

Otherwise, I'm happy! I forgot the wood at my f-i-l's place, derp, so the scape is just the stones, for now. Tomorrow, will have wood. Also the light still isn't in, so this is my Sat + Pro sitting on the tank to light it for work.


----------



## tomb1981 (Sep 18, 2015)

Ups and downs... don't worry they will come and go ;-). Nevertheless now comes the nice work to finalise the hardscape and start planting and flooding! Have fun.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

I've got the wood and sand in. I brushed the sand over the soil in some places for effect, so it looks messy without the plants to cover the mixed parts. See previous photos without sand for idea.

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

*Hardscape in up.*

So here are the promised photos. I bought an iPhone tripod/lens kit, so photos and videos will be decent once it arrives. For now, sorry about the camera shake!

Feel free to make suggestions, but realize I can't move the large stones without totally trashing the scape. So really the small rocks and wood are possible to adjust.


























































View from the couch (featuring my mess):


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

This looks so awesome!


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Hardscape video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwklig2_kQE


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Tank is flooded, left wood to float in it until I figure out how to anchor it all.

Flood video (nothing too interesting happens): https://youtu.be/W8EEomIf44s

I'm 99.9% sure that the AS will cycle the tank without any need for fish or additives, so basically I'm hoping it's mostly ready once the plants have taken hold. My poor CPDs are probably not so happy in my old tank, which I've kinda let go, plant wise. I'm going to tear it down and re-fill with sand so I don't have to worry about anything but water changes until they can be moved over.

----------------

Today I managed to snag about 25 square inches worth of fissidens fontanus and roughly a third of that in riccardia. Also some bolbitis and a few java fern 'trident'. So that's most of my non-substrate plants, which I'll be floating in the tank until the light arrives if they arrive first. 

Had a bit of a crappy accident today. The plastic bad over the filter outflow broke loose and the water pressure dug a nice little hole in the substrate, collapsing over the sides a little in a few places. Nothing too major, I'll fix it when I next drain the tank.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

For some reason the first thing I thought of when I saw the hardscape was the kraken!!!


----------



## C10H12N2O (Nov 13, 2014)

This looks amazing, I can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Great hardscape! I find that if you lay such a small layer pf sand over the substrate, though, the substrate will just come up and the sand will sink over time, and you'll the small substrate pellets on your sand.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Sub1117 said:


> Great hardscape! I find that if you lay such a small layer pf sand over the substrate, though, the substrate will just come up and the sand will sink over time, and you'll the small substrate pellets on your sand.


The only part that won't be covered in plants is the front, where there's only sand. Everywhere else I brushed it over just 'cause. Probably should have just poured it around the plants after planting to get the desired effect. I'm pretty sure if I add a big enough cap in those areas, it won't sink through.

Thanks for the comments everyone. 

I have received word that my supplier received my Solar I today, so I'll have it by next week. Which means my plant order goes in on Monday. Plant time soon!


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Still not much new. Light is being shipped to me tomorrow. Some plants are ordered. I still have to make the light bracket.

From those who have done it before, I have a question about cycling with AS. These are my current readings, no water change for 5 days, tank has been flooded for 7 days.










So does that mean I'm well on my way to being cycled, or does AS also leak nitrates?

Also, I've scrubbed the wood once this week, and we're continuing to get the bacterial blooms (no biggie).

Don't mind the rounded stones, they were just for weighing down the larger wood piece.










Here's a front shot, you can see the water is still cloudy, 'cause it hasn't been changed.










I've got my Purigen packet in a baggie which is closed over the outflow pipe. Helps reduce flow, since it digs holes in the substrate right now, lol. Also the surface skimming inflow pipe is pretty awesome. It looks great, and you can watch micro bubbles get sucked down, kinda neat. It works by free floating the plastic top piece on the water surface, so if you move the water around too much, it'll bounce and get sucked down. Best to remove the plastic piece when doing maintenance, which does result in a small amount of air getting sucked in each time. I learned this by sucking a large amount of air in several times and panicking that my brand new filter was gonna crap out and it would be all my fault. >.<

IN THE END, it works very well for it's intended purpose. When I leave it off, the surface is scummy. With it in place, crystal clear.










So the plant vendor I buy from is currently horribly out of stock, so I hope I don't have to wait another week 'cause we still have a warm spell here and that's good for shipping plants. In any case, I have fissidens, riccardia and bolbitis arriving this week, most likely. This is a sample photo of the stuff I'm getting. I ordered about 25 portions:


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

You are on course on the journey that is cycling Aquasoil [emoji106].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Bought a Nikon D3300 today, as well as a 40mm macro lens. Amazing shots and HD video, here I come. Sorry iPhone, you're great, but you're just not the same.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Solar 1 is installed on it's brand new DIY light stand. I like it. 3/4" steel conduit pipe, no bending required. There were pre-made 90 degree angle pieces and joiners. All tightened and painted. Made a waterproof backing to keep the background LED light off the back wall. Installed most of the fittings inside the cabinet stand (photos to come with new camera), including a magnetic IKEA kitchen bar to hang all my tools. Very handy, I have one in my kitchen as well. XP

Also the light is gorgeous when on. Love it so much, money and effort were worth it. However I won't leave it on more than a few minute until I receive the power converter for it on Wednesday. It has a Japanese 2-prong plug and a small green grounding wire, and is in the wrong wattage/voltage. I really don't want to risk overheating or damaging the light. The CO2 has been installed and turned on high, since I did the moss tying on the wood, both the riccardia and the fissidens. I know it's essentially useless until the light is turned on, but I'm substituting with my Sat+ Pro until Wednesday.

Still left to do:
1. Receive and install the power converter.
2. Receive and mix EI solutions.
3. Program Jebao auto-doser and test it.
4. Receiver plants, prepare plants.
5. Plant.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I love the layout. I can't wait to see it planted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

So someone previously suggested they thought the scape look kraken-ish. I liked that, so I'm changing the tank name to that. Who knows, might change again when it's planted. (I really should just leave it unnamed until I settle, but meh.)

New camera came in today, as well as the power converter, so the light is up and running with CO2 as of tomorrow. Plants SHOULD arrive tomorrow, too, but they may be late.

Here are some shots with my new macro lens, as well as the kit lens.













































































































And my helper, Fuzz.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

*Kraken // 90p // New camera, new photos. Light is in, plants tomorrow.*

So neat and organized! I like. The name is spot on. I'm sure Fuzz is delighted to be a "helper", especially once you get fish. Haha


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Haha. Nice name! I'm glad is stuck. 

Tank is looking great by the way. roud:


----------



## cube860 (Oct 3, 2015)

wow... this is a great tank build


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

SETBACK, damn.

I cut the outflow tubing to install the Hydor inline heater, aaaaaaand I forgot that it's the wrong size. So I've just ordered the correct size, but it won't be delivered until Tuesday, boo. And since I cut the tubing, I either have to leave the filter off until then, or replace the tubing temporarily again, which is SUCH a pain in the ass. Anyone know any easy ways to join two pieces of tubing securely and temporarily?

/sigh

Update: So I cut some 13mm tubing and just inserted it into the 16mm tubing as a joiner for now. I don't have metal ties so several zip ties per join will have to do for now. Seems to be working fine. Since I already ordered the new heater, though, it will just be temporary, since I'm a little uncomfortable with it the way it is.

That officially leaves just the auto-doser to set up. Unfortunately, my plants somehow got sent back to the seller. D: He's going to look into it and get them sent off again (I hope they don't all die before then, jeez).


----------



## Yuuki_Akitsuki (Jan 15, 2015)

This looks fantastic! 
Sorry about your setbacks, but it looks great.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Mitashade said:


> SETBACK, damn.
> 
> I cut the outflow tubing to install the Hydor inline heater, aaaaaaand I forgot that it's the wrong size. So I've just ordered the correct size, but it won't be delivered until Tuesday, boo. And since I cut the tubing, I either have to leave the filter off until then, or replace the tubing temporarily again, which is SUCH a pain in the ass. Anyone know any easy ways to join two pieces of tubing securely and temporarily?
> 
> ...


Since you're using lily pipes then you should have the rigid green inlet and spray bar that came with the Eheim unless it came with the gray intake and spray bar. If it came with the green you can cut a small piece from the inlet and use it to connect the tubing.


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 15, 2015)

The scape looks amazing. If you don't mind, where did you source the stone and wood? I am in Toronto and I see you are in Sudbury. I am in the process of re-scaping mine and just trying to build my stock of hardscaping materials. I love the look and feel of your tank and cabinet. The cabinet is super clean. I will need to get a magnet strip from Ikea or a kitchen place as I have a ton of screws to hang all mu scaping tools.

Keep up the good work. Subscribing to see progress.

PS, I have the same surface skimming pipe and loved it from the day I got it (only 2 months ago)

-Andrew


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

andrewdingemans said:


> The scape looks amazing. If you don't mind, where did you source the stone and wood?
> -Andrew


Thanks for the kind words. 

I got my hardscape materials at Angelfins in Guelph. Made a stop-over during a weekend TO trip to pick up the tank and much of the equipment. Not a huge selection, and I did pay nearly $400 for the manten stone. But still, pretty sure it's the only manten stone I'll find around here. They also had several types of stone, including ryuoh stone and seiryu stone, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Mitashade said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> I got my hardscape materials at Angelfins in Guelph. Made a stop-over during a weekend TO trip to pick up the tank and much of the equipment. Not a huge selection, and I did pay nearly $400 for the manten stone. But still, pretty sure it's the only manten stone I'll find around here. They also had several types of stone, including ryuoh stone and seiryu stone, if I remember correctly.


Wow beautiful scape. Any idea how much the Seiryu stone was over there?


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Julie7778 said:


> Wow beautiful scape. Any idea how much the Seiryu stone was over there?


I only had eyes for manten, so I didn't check at the time. The website shows that they're out of it, but they got a few new types: http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=28239&zenid=5dd0c0dfa68d309087fe04e3dd0ba45f


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Planted the tank yesterday before work, ended up coming home sick with stomach flu (yaaaaay). Made a tank video today, will get some high quality pics later.

Sneak peak:


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

New video! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWeDqFuKJ7k


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Niiice! This tank is going to grow out very nicely.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks.  I'm trying my best to be patient. But the urge to see progress is already bugging me, lol. I wanna trim and add fish and can we fast forward to 6 months from now?


----------



## MrFishTank5372 (Dec 18, 2015)

pacience is key in this hobby. SUBSCRIBED ! !


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

2 month tank update. Did a quick shoot today, since I have a day off, and I needed a distraction from the 4 wisdom teeth bursting from my jaws.

Sorry I've been quiet here, but I've joined several FB groups and I find it much easier to post there, since I have to upload photos to a hosting service before I can post them here. I'll try and post all the major updates. Subscribe to me on Youtube (mitashade) or join one the many FB aquascaping groups for more frequent updates.

Enjoy!


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

You probably should update the thread title, since it says "plants tomorrow"


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

FTS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

This setup is awesommmmme. What lens are you shooting with? Great photos! But I would stop down a bit on the aperture to get more of the subject in focus. I keep on thinking about getting a macro, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Take care of those wisdom teeth!


----------



## anfield (Dec 1, 2013)

No fts???


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

You should use tapatalk on mobile. It's very easy to use and it can group your various forums together. When you post the pictures (which is an easy - insert photo), it automatically uploads to the tapatalk server that saves it for your posting. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

update? stunning photos


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

I wish there were an easy way to re-upload the photos to Tapatalk from Photobucket. God how I hated Photobucket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

